# ISPC deinstallieren?



## PostmanX (22. Mai 2008)

Ist es möglich ISPC zu deinstallieren? 
Falls ja wie?

Ich hab v3 und jetzt wollte ich v2 wieder machen.


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2008)

Erstmal vorgweg, ISPConfig 2 und 3 haben komplett unterscheidliche Systemvoraussetzungen. Auf einem System, auf dem ISPConfig 2 installiert war kann ISPConfig 3 nicht installiert werden und auf einem System, das für ISPConfig 3 konfiguriert war ist keine Installation von ISPConfig 2 mehr sinnvoll, da nur mit sehr detaillierten Linuxkenntnissen die Konfiguration der Systemdienste so weit geändert werden kann, dass die andere Version wieder läuft.

Ich würde Dir raten, das System neu aufzusetzen.

Generell lässt sich ISPConfig 2 ganz einfach deinstallieren:

/root/ispconfig/uninstall

Mit ISPConfig 3 ist es auch sehr einfach:

1) "crontab -e" aufrufen un den cron eintrag für ISPConfig löschen.
2) den Folgenden Befehl ausführen:

rm -rf /usr/local/ispconfig


----------



## PostmanX (22. Mai 2008)

Ok danke. Die antwort hat sogar ein thread erspart^^. Ich will v2 instalieren weil v3 nicht wirklich läuft. Ich kann kein account erstellen. Außerdem gehen nicht die email accounts usw. Hast du vllt ICQ? 64539613


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ISPConfig 3 bei mir installiert und es funktioniert soweit alles, bis auf die Sachen die im Bugtracker stehen http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/

Nachw elcher Anleitung hast Du denn Deinen Server für ISPConfig 3 konfiguriert, bevor Du die Software installiert hast?


----------



## PostmanX (23. Mai 2008)

Also. Ich hab das installiet wie es in der anleitung stand. Also in der datei. Ging auch alles. Nur wurden keine User angelegt oder emails usw. V2 Geht aber ^^ Finde V2 viel besser.

Macht weiter so ^^


----------

